Ask HN: What Keyboard do you use? - gamesbrainiac
======
rootbear
I use Das Keyboard professionals, the ones with labels on the keys. I have one
on my Linux system and one for my Mac. I have nerve damage from cervical spine
surgery that makes many of my fingers numb to varying degrees. My typing
accuracy is much higher on a mechanical keyboard with both tactile and audio
feedback. I also got work to buy me the version with Cherry Brown keys, which
are a little more quiet.

~~~
ericzawo
Seconding Das. It's my first Mechanical Keyboard and by no means a slouch, but
understandably one of the more bland offerings out there. I Have MX Brown
switches and really enjoy the tactile feeling. It's marketed as less "clicky"
than Blues, and while true, it's still plenty clicky, enough to keep me second
guessing if I type too loud on it sometimes to bother others. Also, this
keyboard is 4 years old and still going quite strong. Definitely recommend.

------
miguelrochefort
Kinesis Advantage

[http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage-for-pc-mac/](http://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage-for-pc-mac/)

I have yet to put my hands on a better input instrument. I'm considering the
purchase of a second one.

~~~
mulchkin
Currently considering an Advantage but have read not-so-great things about the
quality of its keys. How happy are you with the key quality?

Supposedly there's a version 2 on the way...

~~~
miguelrochefort
The regular keys are top notch. I mean, they're Cherry MX switches (browns).

The function keys at the top (Escape, F1, F2, ...), not so much. They're small
rubber keys like those you would find on a remote control.

------
pwg
Northgate OmniKey Ultra ([http://www.northgate-keyboard-
repair.com/101-ultra.jpg](http://www.northgate-keyboard-
repair.com/101-ultra.jpg))

------
kspaans
Built my own (from a kit), the Atreus:
[http://atreus.technomancy.us/](http://atreus.technomancy.us/)

I like that it's small and portable and has forced me to learn to type with
all 10 fingers rather than doing rapid-fire with indexes and middles on a
regular layout.

I've also used the TEK, which was equally awesome, just bigger.

~~~
kspaans
I've previously used a Goldtouch split keyboard. It was very comfortable
because you could adjust it to any split angle and tent angle you want. It's
also relatively cheap, in case the pricetag of mechanical keyboards makes you
hesitate.

------
brudgers
1\. Thinkpad X201.

2\. Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000.

Symmetrical Alt & Ctrl [or X- & M-] are a requirement. Xah Lee's Keyboard info
is invaluable...
[http://xahlee.info/kbd/keyboarding.html](http://xahlee.info/kbd/keyboarding.html)

------
imakesnowflakes
I bought a Cooler master mechanical keyboard for 10000 Rs (nearly $150), For
comparison I could have got a wireless keyboard/mouse combo for below 2000 Rs.

One of the reasons I bought it was that it was backlit. But now the LED's of a
dozen keys have gone out. (This is after one replacement from the company due
to the same issue, and I had to pay the shipping charges from my own pocket).

Also, it has a very delicate usb port on the keyboard (Yes the cord is not
permanently attached), so after a while you end up frequently reattaching the
cord. I have now tied it to the keyboard body.

If you ever find this keyboard online. Don't buy the backlit version. And
don't buy then one with a usb port instead of cord being permanently attached.

------
avitzurel
At home I use HappyHacking 2 with a Magic Trackpad.

At work I use Microsoft ergonomic (the new model) with a Magic Mouse.

I used apple wireless for a very long time as well, ended up with fingers
hurting after a long day of typing.

I also tried truly ergonomic keyboard but could never get used to the keys
layout

------
facorreia
CM Storm QuickFire TK[1]

I like that it is a very solid build, with a satisfying key press, backlit,
and that it has a reduced width (so the mouse is not too far to the right),
but at the same time has all the regular keys in the regular places (in the
main keyboard section).

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-TK-
Mechanical/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-TK-
Mechanical/dp/B00A378L10/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448299247&sr=1-1&keywords=CM+Storm+QuickFire+TK+brown)

------
jordsmi
I have a WASD mechanical, but lately I have just been using my Apple Magic
Keyboard. For awhile I hated it because it's so small and compact, but have
really fallen in love with it recently.

~~~
bowlich
I spent far too much time trying to come up with the perfect custom build for
the WASD keyboard. Ended up getting a CODE keyboard which is also made by WASD
just to stop myself from wasting more time on the decision making process.

------
TurboHaskal
Mostly the MacBook Pro and Thinkpad X250 keyboards.

At home I type with the Microsoft Sculpt which is the best keyboard I tried to
date.

I find mechanical keyboards uncomfortable. Tried MX browns/reds and hated them
because of the low actuation force (resting my fingers on the keyboard means
accidental key presses so I need to hover my fingers which can lead to
injury), MX blues are an improvement but too noisy, MX blacks are very nice
but tiring on the long run...

So basically mechanical keyboards were nothing but an expensive fad for me.

------
stepvhen
Ordered by purchase date and, incidentally, size

1\. Lexmark IBM Model M, 1993, Black modifiers from Unicomp, 100%

2\. Noppoo Lolita Spyder, Kailh Browns, Granite Keycaps, TKL

3\. Poker 3, Cherry MX White, and Granite keycaps, 60%

4\. (on order) Planck (MIT layout), Cherry MX Tactile Grey, Black DSA Keycaps,
40%

I plan on giving the Spyder to a friend for Christmas, replacing it with a
Novatouch someday. Also looking to build a better numpad, as the last PCB i
got was just terrible.

------
escherize
I'm practically fused to my Macbook Pro's keyboard and trackpad arrangement.

I'm getting the new versions of the apple wireless keyboard and trackpads in a
few days and I want to be able to toss them into a tray that holds them the
same way that the macbook chasis does. I'm finished drafting a custom tray for
it, and I'll be 3d-printing it this week! :)

~~~
dchuk
Be aware that the new magic trackpad is very large, easily twice the size of
what you're used on the actual macbook...

------
giaour
Microsoft Sculpt. MS's ergonomic keyboards tend to be very well laid out, have
excellent key travel, and be reasonably priced.

------
squiguy7
I use the Das Model S Keyboard for Mac [1]. After switching to a mechanical
keyboard, I find it much more enjoyable to type on.

[1]: [http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-for-
mac/](http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-for-mac/)

------
archimedespi
A shitty laptop keyboard way too often (hp dv7) and, when I have space to get
it set up, a Apple Extended Keyboard II with a ADB converter that I built.

I'm currently looking at the Das Keyboard or the CODE keyboard.

------
yaj
I use Matias Ergo Pro,
[http://matias.ca/ergopro/pc/](http://matias.ca/ergopro/pc/)

I also have a Poker and Filco Majestouch 2

------
Raed667
I use the keyboard that came embedded in the Lenovo ideaPad Z510.

I never got the obsession with keyboards, I've been coding for 5 years and I
always just use the one that comes with the laptop.

~~~
stepvhen
Mechanical switches are incredibly reliable and durable. After that its really
just about how configurable you want your keyboard: switches, keycaps,
layouts, layers, programming the firmware, etc. The hype is about 50/50
hardware and aesthetics.

------
hojberg
I really please with my hhkb pro 2. The topre keys are perfect imo.

~~~
atsaloli
I second that.
[https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hh...](https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards,hhkbpro2&pid=pdkb400b)
First time I felt really happy with a keyboard! I love that I don't have to
reach far for my mouse when I need one, plus Control is in the right place.

------
gamesbrainiac
Using Logitech G310 Atlas Dawn. Good sturdy keyboard, but the key caps sucks.
Keys are not wobbly, and actuation is very low. Nice matte finish on the
keycaps though.

------
romanovcode
CODE Mechanical Keyboard -
[https://codekeyboards.com/](https://codekeyboards.com/)

I like the simplicity

------
drakonka
At work: Tesoro Durandal (brown switches)

At home on desktop: Blank Das silent (also brown switches)

But most of the time outside of work I use my Macbook Air and its standard
keyboard.

------
ksherlock
Wow, no love for the model m? Well, I'm using a Unicomp model m. That's why
I'm an 11xer and you're not.

------
crisopolis
Work Laptop Lenovo L450 + Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 800

Mac Mini + Apple Wireless Keyboard

Gaming Rig + RAZOR BlackWidow (2013)

------
r-s
Zenbook or Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000

Go through a 4000 every year or so, but they are cheap.

------
ruraljuror
Just ordered Rosewill RK-9000V2 (brown) as my first mechanical keyboard.

